# BBQ Beef Brisket & Pork Butt



## oompappy (Jun 13, 2007)

8.5 lb. Brisket and 8 lb. Butt  
Here's some pics.... 

(click to enlarge)




































Left-overs

Brisket, lettuce & tomato...




Pulled pork, cream cheese, shredded cabbage wrappred 
in fillo dough with wine & bbq sauce reduction.
Oh, and some chive blossoms for Mr. DaQ....


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2007)

oompappy said:
			
		

> 8.5 lb. Brisket and 8 lb. Butt
> Here's some pics....



Oh yea..Ill be stealing this idea....

Was the cream cheese mixed in with the pork or left in pieces ?


----------



## chris1237 (Jun 13, 2007)

Everything looks great!! Can you give me some more info on the pulled pork rolles?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 13, 2007)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> Everything looks great!! Can you give me some more info on the pulled pork rolles?
> 
> Thanks
> Chris



YES they look great.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Lookin real good Pappy 8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 13, 2007)

Outstanding Pappy!

'specially that garnish!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 13, 2007)

Pappy drops the bomb!  Great looking sandwich!!!


----------



## john a (Jun 13, 2007)

Everything looks great, brisket is nice and moist. Looks like you cooked it fat side down???


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 13, 2007)

Man-o-man is that my idea of a BLT :P 
Brisket lettuce and tomato.....Brilliant!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 13, 2007)

Those look amazing!!!!!!! 

Going to have to try that for sure!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2007)

Beautiful Pappy!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 13, 2007)

Didn't notice it before but YES !!! Ground Black Pepper on the corn !!!! Luv it !


----------



## Finney (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh Hell Yeah!!!!!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 13, 2007)

looks great....brisket looks some fine!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2007)

OH WOW!


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 13, 2007)

Dang, that sure looks good!!! Make me want to cook a briskit this weekend in 95 degree weather..Thanks for sharin!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 13, 2007)

That look very good indeed.  I think you are going to have to post the recipe for the rolls.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2007)

As always way to go....Pappy...I have a full packer to cook this weekend...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks absolutely delicious! Ooompappy always knows how to raze the bar.


----------



## oompappy (Jun 16, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> oompappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mixed in, about half a bar.



			
				chris1237 said:
			
		

> Everything looks great!! Can you give me *some more info *on the pulled pork rolles?
> Thanks
> Chris



I Don't really really follow a recipe for these but I use 4 or 5 sheets of the 
fillo, brush each layer with evoo & melted butter mixture, put in the filling 
and roll like a burrito. Brush again, cook @ 350* for 25 to 30 mins till golden. 
Warning: Fillo sheets can be a pain in the a$$ sometimes.
I also make these with smoked chicken & mushrooms. Kinda like making ABT's you can fill them with anything, just don't make the filling too moist. 
Check out this Site for some ideas http://athens.com



			
				oct_97 said:
			
		

> Everything looks great, brisket is nice and moist. Looks like you cooked it fat side down???



Yep, fat side down on this one and "enhanced" with oomp-B


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 16, 2007)

Now, THAT'S almost as beautiful as Jessica Biel!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 16, 2007)

PantherTailgater said:
			
		

> Now, THAT'S almost as beautiful as Jessica Biel!!!



It's the chive blossoms.  8) 

(kidding Pappy, everything looks great)


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 16, 2007)

Lovely Pappy, fine job


----------

